# the more ... the more ...



## Qcumber

I'm studying Tagalog, but still don't know how to translate the following sentences.

1) The more you pay, the less you can save.
2) The less you pay, the more you can save.
3) The more you wait, the better it will be.
4) The less you wait, the worse it will be.

You see the problem.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Qcumber said:
			
		

> I'm studying Tagalog, but still don't know how to translate the following sentences.
> 
> 1) The more you pay, the less you can save.
> Pag mas malaki ang binabayad mo, mas konti ang naiipon mo.
> 
> 2) The less you pay, the more you can save.
> Pag mas konti ang binabayad mo, mas malaki ang naiipon mo.
> 
> 3) The more you wait, the better it will be.
> Pag mas matagal ang paghihintay mo, mas mabuti.
> 
> 4) The less you wait, the worse it will be.
> Pag mas madali ang paghihintay mo, mas malala.
> 
> You see the problem.


 
I hope this helps you.  I was just wondering why a couple of Englishmen are learning Tagalog.  Anyway, I know there are lots of my compatriots are working in UK especially nurses.


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot, Cracker Jack.


----------



## Cracker Jack

You are welcome Q.


----------



## Qcumber

Now I wonder how it was in Old Tagalog before the Spanish tool-word _mas_ was introduced.


----------



## Cracker Jack

You got it all wrong Q.  In old Tagalog, there were no Spanish words.  The use of mas came to existence the Spanish colonial period.


----------



## ShroomS

I believe Qcumber's well aware of that fact that's why he was asking what could have been the Tagalog word for "more" before the Spanish Era.

Anyway, It's most probably the words "lalo" and "higit" that they used back then Qcumber. These 2 words also mean "more" and we still use them at present, only not as often as "mas".


----------



## Qcumber

I'm afraid, CrackerJack, you misunderstood what I wrote.
Thanks, ShroomS. Yes, perhaps with _lalo_ or _higit_, although there is always the possibility the formula was completely different.


----------

